# Tests before treatment



## RubyRed (Nov 21, 2008)

I am considering going abroad for IVF treatment due to the long waiting lists in the UK and after two failed IVF attempts here. Clinics I have approached in Spain require lots of medical tests before treatment including ECG, mammogram and ultrasound probe of the womb and other tests I have never heard of as well as blood tests, smear test etc. I have no idea where to go for the more complex medical tests.  I don't think the UK clinics will be interested as I am intending to go abroad. Do you have any idea where I can go for tests? The Spanish clinics are not offering to do them. They are not available on the NHS but I don't know how to go about getting them done privately. Does anyone know how much it will all cost for the tests?


----------

